# Back in the game



## briand1978j (Aug 6, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce myself.  I'm 33, from Illinois and have been lifting for about 6 years now.  Had to take about 6 months off due to tendonitis and some joint problems.  Lost a ton of muscle and put on fat.  Still weighed exactly the same though.  Ugh.  So I just finished my 5th week back and I'm already seeing some results.  Thank god for muscle memory!    I'm still a ways away from where I was though.  Just going to keep at it until I get my old body back!  Just wanted to say hi!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*briand1978j* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Mc_Shredded (Aug 6, 2011)

Welcome Bro...


----------



## JeffyDOS (Aug 6, 2011)

Sup Tony bromo, actually vacationing in Chicago at the moment


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

 best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## squigader (Aug 7, 2011)

Welcome back to lifting first, and welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  I have had some of the same issues lately.  I hate injuries.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Aug 9, 2011)

welcome to IM 

injuries suck...hope you get well soon


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 9, 2011)

hi


----------



## Steveodafool (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

